
The four stages of (functional) programming - limist
http://pchiusano.blogspot.com/2010/09/four-stages-of-functional-programming.html
======
silentbicycle
"...as conceptualized in an arbitrary, almost-Haskell-specific manner."

FP doesn't necessarily have _anything_ to do with types. Where does tacit
programming* in J fit in, for example? You can't get much more functional than
that, yet J is dynamically typed. (So is Erlang.) I thought FP has more to do
with immutability and higher-order functions.

* The Haskell community calls tacit programming "point-free style".

